# Hepatitis B and visa 189



## irain04 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi friends,

I was diagnosed with Hep B from 2009. Since then I checked up frequently every 6 months and didn't have any treatments. Basically, I'm an inactive carrier.

I intend to apply visa 189 but I'm so worried that my health condition will affect the application or even get a rejection. 
I found some threads from many years ago and people didn't comment their final outcomes.

Is there anyone has the same situation and managed to get PR granted? Would you please share your experience?

I appreciate your comments.

Best.


----------



## irain04 (Nov 2, 2017)

Please help !!!


----------



## irain04 (Nov 2, 2017)

up


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

You may find this thread helpful:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=732994

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## irain04 (Nov 2, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> You may find this thread helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

I do hope you report back and let us know how things went with you.

Good luck!


----------



## hrishikesh (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi irain04,

Can you share your experience? You seem to have got your PR and moved to Australia. Can you share some details like tests done, details checked, wait times and verdict?


----------



## irain04 (Nov 2, 2017)

hrishikesh said:


> Hi irain04,
> 
> Can you share your experience? You seem to have got your PR and moved to Australia. Can you share some details like tests done, details checked, wait times and verdict?


Hi hrishikesh,

I haven't got PR yet. I'm collecting more points to get invitation since engineering invitation must be at least 65, I asked my agent, they said don't worry too much. I haven't done any tests so I can't share anything here.

I hope everything will be fine with me so I will give you a very detail insights of the whole process.

Cheers.


----------

